# I Have Recovered.



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Some people who have been on this site for a while might remember me. I was active on this site in 2014 and had been struggling with DPDR for almost two years.

It's been months and months now since I've had any symptoms of DPDR.

Recovery is possible. But I didn't just wake up one morning cured. It was a slow and painful process.

How did I do it? Patience, distraction, keeping calm and assuring myself that it would all be over one day.

My symptoms started phasing out; first the physical and bodily symptoms became scarce, then the feelings of derealization became a rare occurrence, and finally one day I had noticed I had been functioning normal as a human being without leaving my mind or body once for a whole week.

I had relapses every now and again; bad weeks even though I had had a good month. There are even places that I revisit still where I've had DPDR "attacks" and that can trigger horrible memories and vivid flashbacks, but even now I am conquering those places and moving on with my life.

I cannot give you the holy grail to curing DPDR. The best way I can describe my own experience is that my cure was patience. In time as my life carried on, my brain began to heal itself and I became more and more accustom to controlling this disorder.

I wanted to come back to this site to help fellow sufferers and give advice to those souls out there who are going through a terrible mental disease that yet so little is known about.

My time with DPDR was *THE MOST* terrifying time of my life. But it is now over.

Feel free to PM me or leave a response and I will try to answer questions and help those who want help.

Riah


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Congrats on your recovery. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice job? Did you use medications?


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats on your recovery! You are totally correct in saying that patience is the key. The less you obsess on it and just live your life, the more quickly your brain will heal.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Did ur dp affect the way u thought and talked? I use to think when I talked but since dp I cant


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Stevemc92 said:


> Nice job? Did you use medications?


For a few months I used Ashwaghanda supplements. That's the most medication I used.
I alao stopped using Benadryl to treat my allergies because with DP, being on Benedryl was a full blown psychotic trip. Stopping the use of that medication definitely helped.


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

M1k3y said:


> Did ur dp affect the way u thought and talked? I use to think when I talked but since dp I cant


DP affected the the way I thought and talked dramatically. That's exactly what the illness does to you. These are all the symptoms I experienced while having DPDR.

My thought process was broken, cold, damaged, and almost non functional. I talked much differently, mostly because I was afraid of my voice most of the time and the things I said did not sound like me.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Riah said:


> DP affected the the way I thought and talked dramatically. That's exactly what the illness does to you. These are all the symptoms I experienced while having DPDR.
> My thought process was broken, cold, damaged, and almost non functional. I talked much differently, mostly because I was afraid of my voice most of the time and the things I said did not sound like me.


That is was im going through except scared of my voice, I do feel emotionless and when I talk it doesn't feel like me,

Do you think now when u talk? Or like do u feel the same as u use to when u talked

Also is the talking process take months and u slowly progress or how did it work for u?

I use to feel strange, I think I'm %75 feeling not so strange but my talking, I can talk little but it's just bullshit, I don't feel when I talk or think like I use to


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Quick question : do you feel scared for life? Can't unsee what you have seen?


----------



## Argab (Nov 7, 2016)

Excuse me, how can i pm you? it's been a year, it's been the same for me. It feels like it's slowly fading. Mine was triggered due to cannabis which i was forced into by a friend.i just wanna talk and find new perspectives from you  .


----------

